# #Bring back the Like button



## Greyz (14/6/16)

I'm not sure about everyone else here but I for one sorely miss the Like button on Tapatalk.
Other forums on Tapatalk have the Like button just not eciggsa, so the problem appears to be on eciggsa side.

This is a humble request, please can an administrator look into this and give us some feedback.

@Silver @BumbleBee @Rob Fisher

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/6/16)

"Like"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm not sure about everyone else here but I for one sorely miss the Like button on Tapatalk.
> Other forums on Tapatalk have the Like button just not eciggsa, so the problem appears to be on eciggsa side.



Didn't even know that it had disappeared on TapaTalk... will tag the Technical Division.  @Gizmo @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Stosta (14/6/16)

Geez @Greyz ... Stop being so fussy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (14/6/16)

Agreed  i miss being able to like posts via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (14/6/16)

I asked about this a while back and tagged the mods but I think they may have missed it. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/like-button-tapatalk.t23713/#post-375602

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (14/6/16)

@Gizmo 
https://support.tapatalk.com/thread...king-when-post-rating-plugin-installed.33920/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Greyz (15/6/16)

Bump 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/6/16)

Bump

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/6/16)

Bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

Please test Tapatalkers! Should work now...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## kevkev (15/6/16)

Working thanks @Rob Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75 (15/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Please test Tapatalkers! Should work now...



Working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/16)

kevkev said:


> Working thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was thanks to the technical team of @Alex and @Gizmo... I just nagged them.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Gizmo (15/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It was thanks to the technical team of @Alex and @Gizmo... I just nagged them.



Yes thanks @Alex for pointing out the reason. Sorry for the delay.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mac75 (15/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It was thanks to the technical team of @Alex and @Gizmo... I just nagged them.



Thanks for nagging them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/6/16)

Yay I can like again. Thanks admins.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/6/16)

Yay the like button is back

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## daniel craig (16/6/16)

Finally  thanks to the mods and technical team

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Greyz (16/6/16)

Thank you mods! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------

